# Tau Color Scheme for Vehicles, Etc.



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

So i finally found a color scheme i like but i only have pictures of a fire warrior. So my question is how should i transfer it on to Crisis Battlesuits, hammerheads, piranhas and so forth. I'll post a picture of the warrior, sorry if its a lot to ask about all those units but any help at all is appreciated.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Your color scheme actually looks like the GW one but in reverse. So look at the GW paint scheme for their crisis suits and such and just reverse it to your scheme. Paint the tan parts red and the red parts of the GW scheme tan. I think that would be an easy way to paint your different options.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Alternatively, you could go with a simple hardshell is red, flexible is sandy scheme, so Crisis suits would be almost solid red


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Your scheme is very similar to mine, although your's looks better 

But as Dave said, I paint the majority of my crisis suits red, except for "legs" pretty much where the thigh plating ends and before the feet start. Those are black.

Although I thought that the majority of it being red looked really bland, so I picked out different sections of the armour and added some tan parts to them and so blue (the blue is part of my colour scheme.

here is a link to Tau army that will give you a better idea.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=112569


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

I didnt paint that model as much as id like to claim i did i found it on tauofwar.blogspot and just really liked it but now im leaning towards a jungle theme im so indecisive.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

I like the cloth to be a bit darker but i think ill role with it.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice work man, Can't wait to see your crisis suits!


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks guys for the help! Im gonna start picking up my models this week and get started, ill post my progress.


----------

